# Anybody get the hounds running yet?



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I havent been out yet. Anybody else?


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

took only 2 hounds out saturday morning, they never stopped. pulled them off at 10:00. under brush was still to green and the ticks where real bad. this freeze should help us out .


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

My buddy Dave and I took Ticker and Sadie out yesterday to kick off the 2017 bunny season. We were pleasantly surprised with the number of rabbits considering the farm we were hunting. This place is an early season favorite over the years. A nice 2-3 hour hunt and maybe jump 4-5 rabbits on a good day. We probably jumped 8-9 rabbits. Dogs did a great job. Our shooting with the pistols..... not as good. We did manage 3. We had some more cover to work but we leashed the dogs up and went for the truck. I hope the population trend continues. Ticker turned 14 back in August. She has to be a sore puppy this morning. Good luck to everyone this up coming bunny season


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Got mine out Friday morning to local rabbit hot spot for some practice, unfortunately it's a no hunting area so we can only run there but she didn't disappoint. She jumped and ran 2 rabbits for almost 2 and a half hours, with 5 sightings as the rabbits crossed.

Feeling confident we went out to Berlin off of fewtown Rd on Sunday. Didn't jump a single one! That's the 3rd time I have been out there over the past 2 seasons and have never once hit a rabbit. It's crazy it LOOKS right way on the back side, last season we had 4 hounds back there and not a single peep out of one of them. Boggles my mind?!

Efforts will be focused elsewhere after gun week, if anyone ever wants to get together to hunt or just run in NE Ohio let me know, myself and a buddy are always looking to get the dogs out.


----------

